# Nudity in WWE.



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

There have been a few moments in WWE history, where there was nudity in the show!
My question is were they intended to be nude segments or the Divas went off script?
I'm leaning towards the Miss Kitty incident back in 1999, where she took off her bikini and exposed her breasts! The reason I ask this is because on other occasions, divas such a sable (who by the way didn't have a problem being nude) always had her breasts covered by something (Like those hand things).


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How about this DX moment? Warning: Contains nudity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBMGYlCjKEU


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

YESYESYES said:


> How about this DX moment? Warning: Contains nudity
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBMGYlCjKEU


lol this was awesome!
She's hot and has some great tits!
But I'm talking about about nudity of divas during the show rather than the fans.

P.s 
Can a mod please move this topic to the classic Wrestling section. It was intended to go there.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Miss Kitty did another one at Insurexxion 2000. It wasn't really caught on camera, but there are probably pics floating around


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Miss Kitty did another one at Insurexxion 2000. It wasn't really caught on camera, but there are probably pics floating around


Really? Didn't know that!
There was also Mae Young at Royal Rumble 2000 :lol (Great now the images are coming back! )


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

YESYESYES said:


> How about this DX moment? Warning: Contains nudity
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBMGYlCjKEU


LMAO that is just pure gold hot!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

I remember a few years ago (2007/08) Triple H tried to get another chick to flash her tits and was unsuccessful. She was hot though. This was off air BTW.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Of course the segments were intended to be like that.

If any of the divas went off script and flashed their breasts, they would have been fired very quickly.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

About three weeks ago, when Punk's ass was shown in full view of camera when D. Bryan accidentally pulled down his trunks during the Triple Threat at No Way Out


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

my favorite WWE nudity moment was...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ratingz. Someone said they were there and she had paint covering, wonder if I should believe. lol


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Steph O Mac's boobs popped when she was getting pedigree'd by Trips, her ass was revealed too when she was running away from Trips and he pulled her.

And then there was William Regal in No Mercy 2006, but no person of sound mind would want to see that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Steph O Mac's boobs popped when she was getting pedigree'd by Trips, her ass was revealed too when she was running away from Trips and he pulled her.
> 
> And then there was William Regal in No Mercy 2006, but no person of sound mind would want to see that.


LOL I remember that. And then there was the Lita live sex celebration. (Y)


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jackie's nipple popped out at Fully Loaded 98 in the swimsuit contest with Sable.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Also, I recall one of Big Show's grapefruits slipping out of his singlet during the JeriShow vs. MVP and Mark Henry match at Breaking Point 2009


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Jackie's nipple popped out at Fully Loaded 98 in the swimsuit contest with Sable.


she also took her top off at one the U.K PPV's

And I remember on raw Candice Michelle was backstage wrapped in a towel and one of her boobs slipped out


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

My favourite moment is Miss Kity at Armageddon 1999. And don't forget, when Kelly Kelly fllashed to some one on ECW somewhere in 2006. There are pics somewhere.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

The biggest moment of this stuff was after NYR06 when Edge & Lita had awesome sex in a bed live on RAW & was funny with Ric Flair coming out in the middle of it doing a hump & threating Lita he was gonna rape her


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Sable did the hand-print thing as well at some stage. It was on a PPV iirc.

As a kid I remember the Miss Kitty thing. That was when I realised I liked women.


----------



## AzureShark (Jan 13, 2012)

I recall Jacqueline getting her top ripped off at Capital Carnage in 1998.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

:lmao @ WWE logic. You see a midget yet you totally miss a normal sized person filming and following this whole thing. 

:lmao @ a random shower in a hallway.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

There will never be nudity in WWE ever again thanks to the PG era


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

mike10dude said:


> she also took her top off at one the U.K PPV's
> 
> And I remember on raw Candice Michelle was backstage wrapped in a towel and one of her boobs slipped out


She also lifted her top during a Raw in the "Ruthless Agression ERA
When did the Candice incident happen? She was filmed with a towel quite a few times.



AzureShark said:


> I recall Jacqueline getting her top ripped off at Capital Carnage in 1998.


That's the one when she's on the refs shoulders? Right?



The Bad Guy said:


> :lmao @ WWE logic. You see a midget yet you totally miss a normal sized person filming and following this whole thing.
> 
> :lmao @ a random shower in a hallway.


LOL. Do you think he actually saw her naked? I will guess and say no, and she had something covering her breats!



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> There will never be nudity in WWE ever again thanks to the PG era


There will always be "Slips" :lol


Also I remember seeing a bit of Maryse's ass when she was put in the sharpshooter.
here's the video:


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

You don't think Miss Kitty stripping at Armageddon '99 was part of the plan?? She stood there with the obvious intention of stripping whilst the camera focused on her and then there were guys there within SECONDS to have a towel round her. Obviously it was planned.

The only unplanned nudity you'll ever see in wrestling is nip slips and underwear malfunctions.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Steph O Mac's boobs popped when she was getting pedigree'd by Trips, her ass was revealed too when she was running away from Trips and he pulled her.


I remember this. Was younger and I used to get excited when I saw things like this :lol



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL I remember that. And then there was the Lita live sex celebration. (Y)


Never laugh harder in my life. The camera just moved so fast, but not fast enough. The reaction of the commentators was gold.

Lita always had some sort of nipple slip in those revealing outfits that she wore. I remember this segment with edge, foley and herself and she turned to the side and you can see her full tit and nipple.

Also there was that segment were steph and sable were fighting backstage and Steph rips sables top right off, Sable then quickly covers her breasts with her hands and leaves.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

the kat flash [nudity]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ4pZrr2HKk


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL I remember that. And then there was the Lita live sex celebration. (Y)


In 2000-01 there was also another time Lita's breasts came out, she forgot to tape them in and when she threw Trish to the corner her breasts came out of her top!

Never been able to find it though, I think it was edited out of Smackdown. She talked about it in a Stern interview. Seeing that--Trish always taped herself in--so we never got any Trish-slips. :no:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh WWE so needs more nudity.

Not nude, but this video is AWEEEEEEEEEEEESOMEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Crowking said:


> In 2000-01 there was also another time Lita's breasts came out, she forgot to tape them in and when she threw Trish to the corner her breasts came out of her top!
> 
> Never been able to find it though,


Lol this sounds pretty funny!
Would love to see the video.

Also does anyone remember the storyline where Malenko had a thing for Lita?
He pulls the curtain on her while she was having her shower and you get to see her nice ass for a spilt second :lol


----------



## eve_torres (Jun 13, 2012)

anyone remember Maryse's at fatal 4 way or eve's or kelly kellys


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

eve_torres said:


> anyone remember Maryse's at fatal 4 way or eve's or kelly kellys


The Pussy slips?
If so then yeah, I do remember.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Willie Regal's regal willie at No Mercy a good few years back.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sure would be nice if WWE could have a little nudity. Then at least Kelly, Rosa, and Alicia would serve a purpose.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Bloodbath said:


> Willie Regal's regal willie at No Mercy a good few years back.


Really?
Hahaha lol :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

WWE doesn't really need more nudity to be honest. We have the internet for that now. Altohugh if they ever did bring that all back I wouldn't mind either way


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Also does anyone remember the storyline where Malenko had a thing for Lita?
> He pulls the curtain on her while she was having her shower and you get to see her nice ass for a spilt second :lol


With a quick search, I found it! 






Around 0:14, although the quality sucks.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> With a quick search, I found it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
As for the quality it's expected since the picture quality in the 90s wasn't that great.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I remember a few years ago (2007/08) Triple H tried to get another chick to flash her tits and was unsuccessful. She was hot though. This was off air BTW.


haha yes this 






she wouldnt do it.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Lita always had some sort of nipple slip in those revealing outfits that she wore. I remember this segment with edge, foley and herself and she turned to the side and you can see her full tit and nipple.


Video?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Jackies titties popped out alot......The evening gown match with her and Sable comes to mind.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

nobody has brought up Mae Young? :kanye2

*warning* nudity
http://www.angelfire.com/ny3/RussRIK/maenekked.jpg


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

ShiftyLWO said:


> nobody has brought up Mae Young? :kanye2


WE WERE TRYING TO FORGET!!!! OH GOD HOW WE WERE TRYING TO FORGET!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This thread makes me miss that TV-14 rating.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL wrestling used to be so cool.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I think this was back in 2007, Melina ripping of Candice's towel


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Nice!
> As for the quality it's expected since the picture quality in the 90s wasn't that great.


found better quality videos:








Pick the quality you like better. Both above videos are the same.
The second video is faster and hard to pause at the right time, whereas the 1st video is easy to pause with less quality, but still clear.



Loader230 said:


> Video?






Around 1:06. I can't find the actual segment, but I found it in this video promo. You can see inside her top.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> I think this was back in 2007, Melina ripping of Candice's towel


lol :lol
WOW hot!

I can't believe we don't get anything like this anymore. Fuck Linda and her political career.
Another slip happened during a Diva search boot camp challenge (I think in 2005) where the chick (forgot her name) was crawling under a net and her tit popped out and she quickly put it back in.

Not to forget the numerous slips of melina when she did those splits during her entrance.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

You guys have clearly forgten the most epic Nuditiy moment in wwe history.http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdx6gz_dawn-marie-shows-the-footage-of-wha_sport This was epic I remember watching this live jerking it off.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

AA world champ said:


> You guys have clearly forgten the most epic Nuditiy moment in wwe history.http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdx6gz_dawn-marie-shows-the-footage-of-wha_sport This was epic I remember watching this live jerking it off.


There wasn't any nudity in that. But it was hot as fuck. Can you imagine being the camera guy for that? No way he wasn't sportin major wood.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What a bunch of pervs in this place :side:























Shame that neither of Mickie or Trish show the goods *


----------



## Jus10 (Jun 26, 2007)

i know you guys havent forgotten about 1997's Shotgun Saturday Night, where Marlena (Terri Runnels) jumped up on the apron ringside, and flashed her tits?

i cant seem to find photos anywhere. but they exist.

and that was freaking awesome, since i was in 7th/8th grade. 

btw: they censored it on tv, but the photos were leaked somewhere in internetland


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jus10 said:


> i know you guys havent forgotten about 1997's Shotgun Saturday Night, where Marlena (Terri Runnels) jumped up on the apron ringside, and flashed her tits?
> 
> i cant seem to find photos anywhere. but they exist.
> 
> ...


She was wearing pasties


----------



## Jus10 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> She was wearing pasties


i cant find the pic anywhere, maybe someone else can search?
also, maybe i saw a fake, but i def remember seeing one of the fan photos which showed everything. then again, most of the major wrestling newsletters and columns also cite her wearing pasties.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Medo said:


> *What a bunch of pervs in this place :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look online you will find Mickie in the buff doing some hardcore. Pretty early in her career though.


----------



## Uranage (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn, I loved O'Haire's gimmick.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Steph O Mac's boobs popped when she was getting pedigree'd by Trips, her ass was revealed too when she was running away from Trips and he pulled her.













*Michelle McCool Survivor Series 2007*





(Y)(Y)


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

awesome, Steph looks yummy! Eve/Layla need to wrestle a nipslip match!!


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yiHJEiV1o...-stepanie-mcmahon-nipple-slip-pedigree-01.jpg

I keep forgetting how to EMBED PICTURES but will someone please please embed this picture for me?? High Quality huge pic of Stephanie Mcmahon boob slip!! (Y)


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yiHJEiV1o...-stepanie-mcmahon-nipple-slip-pedigree-01.jpg
> 
> I keep forgetting how to EMBED PICTURES but will someone please please embed this picture for me?? High Quality huge pic of Stephanie Mcmahon boob slip!! (Y)


Some one already posted a video above. Pic is useless.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Here ya go  And I don't think it's useless 


Spoiler: Warning nudity



http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yiHJEiV1ouw/TAvwcUaEKTI/AAAAAAAAAy4/YieXRohBf44/s1600/wwe-stepanie-mcmahon-nipple-slip-pedigree-01.jpg


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

USCena said:


> If you look online you will find Mickie in the buff doing some hardcore. Pretty early in her career though.


I can only imagine that being fake.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I can only imagine that being fake.


You sure? http://www.3e6r.net/wow/alexislaree/alexis6.jpg


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

I smell a new sticky, sticky thread that is


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

There's a pic of Eve Torres' underparts popping out of her attire when performing a pin.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I can only imagine that being fake.


Nope, they're real. Very real. Very graphic and hardcore too.

Also, On the video of HHH getting the girl to flash her breats, somebody put "That's real wrestling, not the shit today." 

Amazing.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Mister Mystery Man said:


> You sure? http://www.3e6r.net/wow/alexislaree/alexis6.jpg


I meant the hardcore part. Thought it hinted at a video (a fake one that is). I heard about the pics and as far as I have heard they're real.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Does anyone remember ECW strip poker? I was 11 at the time and I stayed up hoping to see some boobs but all I got was big blurs


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I meant the hardcore part. Thought it hinted at a video (a fake one that is). I heard about the pics and as far as I have heard they're real.


Not hardcore.
But lets say when she was younger she did some dirty shit lol


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

SantinoStunner said:


> There's a pic of Eve Torres' underparts popping out of her attire when performing a pin.


There used to be a vid of it on Youtube. I can't seem to find it now.
Also I still think those nude photos of "Mickie James" is a very good look-a-like. It looks like her but then again it doesn't, if you know what I mean.

Anyways....

Maryse's pussy slip from Fatal Four Way PPV 2009.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> There used to be a vid of it on Youtube. I can't seem to find it now.
> Also I still think those nude photos of "Mickie James" is a very good look-a-like. It looks like her but then again it doesn't, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Anyways....
> ...


well thats the highlight of that shitty PPV


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

mike10dude said:


> she also took her top off at one the U.K PPV's


Sable ripped off Jacqueline's t shirt while Jacqueline was on a referee's shoulders. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdbk8i_wwf-capital-carnage-1998-jacqueline_sexy

Also, Stephanie McMahon ripped Sable's shirt off backstage.

You'd think these ladies wear bras underneath but I'm not complaining


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

It's not in the WWE, but Gail Kim did nude photos back when she was in South Korea :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Found the Live Sex Celebration one.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh and for those of us guys who bat for the opposite team, there's an amusing story in this video concerning one Nikolai Volkoff.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> It's not in the WWE, but Gail Kim did nude photos back when she was in South Korea :mark:


She's really hot in those photos 



KO Bossy said:


> Found the Live Sex Celebration one.


(Y)

There was a picture of a Kelly Kelly nipple slip in a photoshoot a while ago, but can't seem to find the photo. I think she was wearing army pants. Reps for the person who can find it and post it 

Also does anyone remember when Trish was having a shower on RAW and Mickie was standing outside!
We didn't see anything, because of course they won't broadcast it on their program, but what I find really strange is that there was a photo floating around the internet that showed a side on view of everything and it showed trish behind the towel that mickie was holding (to block the view from the camera. You can see her tits and everything. It's really weird. Why would she be naked for something that wouldn't even be shown on TV. Who took the picture?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> (Y)
> 
> There was a picture of a Kelly Kelly nipple slip in a photoshoot a while ago, but can't seem to find the photo. I think she was wearing army pants. Reps for the person who can find it and post it
> 
> ...


Are you talking about from this shoot? 

http://www.realnipples.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/kelly-kelly-nipple-slip.jpg


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Pic not showing up. :sad:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Pic not showing up. :sad:


Yeah sorry click the link, I didn't wanna post the image and possibly offend someone.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

And of course there is always this http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZCB2onUPHoc/TRT_NzgIP8I/AAAAAAAAABs/U0-2fkZbz_c/s1600/WDS-KK238.jpg


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Are you talking about from this shoot?
> 
> http://www.realnipples.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/kelly-kelly-nipple-slip.jpg


Yep (Y)


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

ShiftyLWO said:


> nobody has brought up Mae Young? :kanye2
> 
> *warning* nudity
> http://www.angelfire.com/ny3/RussRIK/maenekked.jpg


Glad this link doesn't work. 

Still wondering why in the blue hell did I even think of clicking on it.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol at this thread.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Glad this link doesn't work.
> 
> Still wondering why in the blue hell did I even think of clicking on it.


:lmao asked myself the same thing.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Unluckally for me, I saw Mae at 2000 Royal Rumble.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™;11724885 said:


> Glad this link doesn't work.
> 
> Still wondering why in the blue hell did I even think of clicking on it.


the link was still working when i posted it. maybe too much bandwith usage from those who clicked tunga3

angelfire is outdated by like 10 years already

Update: here's a new link :vince

*WARNING* 18+ only
http://a3.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/profile01/151/36d004abff7549b19bb2a98a615984f5/p.jpg


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Miss Kitty did another one at* Insurexxion 2000.* It wasn't really caught on camera, but there are probably pics floating around


it was at Armageddon...**VIDEO BELOW CONTAINS NUDITY, DO NOT HIT PLAY IF YOU CANNOT VIEW NSFW SHIT*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Unluckally for me, I saw Mae at 2000 Royal Rumble.


fuck, you were there too? It was horrifying, absolutely horrifying.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> it was at Armageddon...**VIDEO BELOW CONTAINS NUDITY, DO NOT HIT PLAY IF YOU CANNOT VIEW NSFW SHIT*


First one was at Armageddon. then, at Insurrexion 2000 she did another one. It was caught on camera for about half a second.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Yep (Y)


Sorry to break it to you, but that photo is photoshopped. The real picture is this


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Fapping to Mae Young


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> First one was at Armageddon. then, at Insurrexion 2000 she did another one. It was caught on camera for about half a second.


Is the Insurrecxion one on youtube?



Aloverssoulz said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but that photo is photoshopped. The real picture is this


Thanks.
Looking at the photoshopped pic again the breast shown in the picture is a bit low.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Is the Insurrecxion one on youtube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the video from Insurrexion:

*WARNING: NSFW CONTENT*

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch?v=Sz0-9TOktjw

Yeah, age thing sucks. Here's one trick: after ''www.'' type nsfw right before ''youtube''. like this: www.nsfwyoutube. Then you can view any video from Youtube.

If you didn't understand that, or are too lazy, here's the link: http://www.nsfwyoutube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch?v=Sz0-9TOktjw


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone remember the feud between The duddley's and Jericho,Christian. Duddley's took their clothes and they both came out to the ring with only their towels. Then Spike sneaked up behind them and ripped off their towels. So funny. I can still remember Lawler's reaction to it. :lol

I've also noticed that Michelle Mccool has the most nipple slips out of any other diva in WWE history. 
You can just tell when she came out with the attire all the time, that a slip was bound to happen.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone remembers brian kendrick :lmao I remember watching this with my ex and she said wow he is hot. While I was laughing hard as fuck I couldn't even breathe because the way kendrick out runned everybody


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, I remember.

Here are some more I Found:

**CAUTION - The following videos contain slight nudity, Viewers discretion is advised.**



*Kharma:*






*Maria:*





*Sable*





*Brie Bella*





*Chyna *




(Y)


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

LMAO at kharma

also i would love to see steph and sable in a bikini match


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

ShiftyLWO said:


> LMAO at kharma


I know right! HAHAHA 
That's the most full on slip we will ever see in Wrestling! :lol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao kharma goddamn. She should've wore a bra under that thing :lmao


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL 

*Mickie James nipple slip*




Around 13:01

I remember when I noticed this live.

(Y)


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> And of course there is always this http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZCB2onUPHoc/TRT_NzgIP8I/AAAAAAAAABs/U0-2fkZbz_c/s1600/WDS-KK238.jpg


Who's that?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

BBoiz94 said:


> Who's that?


Kelly Kelly


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Found this one:






Pretty bad quality though.

(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

L..O..L @ the kharma one. And the Sable vid, damn WWE should edge things up a bit more.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> L..O..L @ the kharma one. And the Sable vid, damn WWE should edge things up a bit more.


We won't get anything edgy in WWE current product. But what about if WWE create a site that is not associated with the product! This site should contain Lingerie,nude,sexy Photoshoots containing WWE divas. Nothing like porn or anything just nude shots the furthest they will show. could work.

Shame really! I was thinking about this the other day, IMO WWE have the hottest bunch of WWE divas ever. Sure during the Ruthless agression era, we had, Torrie, Trish, Stacy etc... but right instead of just a few really hot divas we have a whole division full of really attractive divas.

(Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

better quality shot at HHH reveal stephanie's nice ass




Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> (Y)(Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone remember when trish took off her towel backstage and then she jumped onto Vince and they started to hug and everything then Vince said "Are you ready for some WRESTLING"!!!!! :lol

Also when Ashley showed her tits at No Way Out and the only thing covering them were these playboy bunny logo. Although most of us have already seen her nude before.


(Y)


----------



## Sam Weston (Jul 9, 2012)

How could no-one mention this?  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ39dtUzxA0


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Anyone remember when trish took off her towel backstage and then she jumped onto Vince and they started to hug and everything then Vince said "Are you ready for some WRESTLING"!!!!! :lol
> (Y)


I remember this 

She was wearing a mask if i can recall...great moment lol


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Sam Weston said:


> How could no-one mention this?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ39dtUzxA0


LOL this was posted a few pages back.
I wonder if he actually streaked?
I feel sorry for the crowd in the audience that night. 



just_one said:


> I remember this
> 
> She was wearing a mask if i can recall...great moment lol


Yeah LOL :lol
Great moment indeed. The line always kills me. It's funny because if a non wrestling fan changed it for a second, he/she would think it was some sort of porno or something.....then "Are you ready for some WRESTLING!!! 
non fan: Wrestling? I thought this was....Nevermind

Also how can we forget the infamous "Chopy Chopy your pee pee" :lol


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> We won't get anything edgy in WWE current product. But what about if WWE create a site that is not associated with the product! This site should contain Lingerie,nude,sexy Photoshoots containing WWE divas. Nothing like porn or anything just nude shots the furthest they will show. could work.
> (Y)


That's a fucking ridiculous idea. 

(Y)
See, I can sign off with an obnoxious thumbs up too.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

This picture represents PG era perfectly. Here's all the nudity kids nowadays need.


----------



## CMSway (Jul 18, 2012)

WWCturbo said:


> This picture represents PG era perfectly. Here's all the nudity kids nowadays need.


Well, Cena seems to be in a position fitting for him.


----------

